# New Evokes?



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike, 

Did you get a new shipment of Evokes? It seems the be the best deal on BD right now.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I did it! I bought a new Evoke!

Mike, please take a look at your orders for the Evoke. I need this asap so I can use this for my first double this weekend.

I'll write up a review comparing this to the LeChamp TI after I get some miles on it.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Which evoke did you end up getting. I am looking at the 2009 Evoke SL.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I got the SL. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

aaronis31337 said:


> I got the SL. Hopefully it will come soon.


Did you go with the 56cm on this one as well? BD ran out of the Moto Le Champ Ti SL's. So, now I need to decide on maybe the non-SL version Le Champ Ti or the Evoke SL. Both are just under $1700. Tough decision...


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

yup, i got the 56.


----------

